# Chinese Modernity. Compiling best photos of Chinese cities.



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Hi guys,
I am enthusiastic on mega cities and urban planning. Here is my exclusive collection on some of Chinese cities. No Hongkong photos, only mainland cities. Enjoy!
Note: The copyright of each photo below belongs to their original photographer who is hard to be identified at the moment.

*Alright, let's start from the Capital--Beijing.
Beijing: Due to the Capital Height Restriction, Beijing is a "short" city in China, but it gets one of the best designed buildings throughout the country. Beijing, with its wide avenues, represents grandeur and dominance.*


































































































































*Phew~~ So much Beijing, since I was from there LOL. OK let's move to Chongqing and take a look at the Manhattan-like Mountain city in the innerland.
Chongqing:*


























































*Shenzhen, a 26 year old city which is slightly younger than me. The fastest growing city in world history.
Shenzhen:*

26 years ago. It was a small fishing village.








Today
















































Hong Kong's new sister. IT IS NOT HONGKONG!

























*Now back to Shanghai, the fastest growing city in the world along with Dubai and the potential competitor to Tokyo, London and New York.
Shanghai:*

















































































































MagLev
















And more under construction...









*Bonus: A preview of super-talls that China is constructing, compared to world famous towers.*










If anyone likes those, more cities are coming including Guangzhou, Dalian, Qingdao, Tianjin, or even cities like Shijiazhuang and Urumqi that you probably never heard of.

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Chi649 (Mar 30, 2005)

Awesome pics duskdawn. China has some great buildings and skylines. Thanks a lot


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

great pics,keep them coming


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

Guangzhou


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

Scroll ==>>


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

Shenzheng









Beijing









Xiamen


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

very impressive


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

hao tie. 
oliver posted his favorite beijing pic here again. hehe


----------



## Red flag's egg (May 6, 2007)

any more?


----------



## bosman (Mar 8, 2007)

The growth of Chinese cities is extremely impressive. I'm also impressed with the amount of infrastructure that's been built as well (bridges, highways, even well-groomed parks, etc.). Would love to visit one day. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Taiwan is not China.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

japanese001 said:


> Taiwan is not China.


Why Republic of China is not China? You tell me.
Pretending to be a Jap is just challenging your intelligence.:lol: 
Thanks for bumping my thread though :banana: .


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

While Taiwan is a republic that does indeed govern itself under its own laws, it's still technically a province of China. And it's not democratic, as many people assume.

And what I find so funny about China is that a city you have never heard of probably has more people than the city you live in outside of China.


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

Very modern!


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

OK let's move politics outside. I really love my thread.
Japanese001 is an anti-china troll if you do a search of his posts you will know.
Anyone have more photos. Please only post your favorite ones.


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

very impressive  thx for the pics !


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^ Kevin, your posts are all empty please upload to imageshack.us before posting here, if you are posting photos.
To Donkie and anyone else: Thanks for viewing!


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

Great pictures


----------



## Top Gear (Sep 19, 2005)

x-boxes ....i guess kelvin didnt get the message
but otherwise, nice pics dusk :cheers:


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

If you can not see them,
see this thread
http://forum.xinhuanet.com/detail.jsp?id=43260420


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

japanese001 said:


> Taiwan is not China.


You are right, just as Tokyo is not Japan.
Taiwan only belongs to China. :cheers:

Nothing against the wonderful thread, very nice compilation dusk


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

japanese001 said:


> Taiwan is not China.


----------------------
hahahahahahaha you are SB~


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

*More Beijing.*

*More Beijing. You will never get tired. Thanks Kevinyang for this set of photos. I selected the best ones.*


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Beijing looks already developed,awesome.


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

^That looks beautiful. What this area of Beijing called?


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^ Thank you! I'm not sure which pic are you refering to.
Some are CBD at Dongsanhuan, some are from Zhongguancun or Chang'an Ave.


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

In 15 years, China will claim 50% of world top skyscraper cities, just like how USA did before 1990.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

japanese001 said:


> Taiwan is not China.


why u have jealous!!
China - Taiwan history the same!!
Japan already crazy!!


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

*广州 Guangzhou*


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

Amazing China!!!


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

*Bank of China*


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^ Please post all your pics in one post snowman!
And do not use pics from hi.baidu.com, they couldn't show up!
First, you will be warned by Mods.
Second, you will ruin the thread.
Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

It would be so nice if 70% of Beijing's building is this height it feels more comfortable and airy less stressful as well. I also think its kinda elegant with similar bldg heights.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Thanks snowman, I see you replaced the previous photos.
“宁缺勿滥” 是这个帖子的宗旨，大家一起努力吧！


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

guangzhou looks awsome, looks like a huge developed city!!!


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

Guangzhou is building a new cbd. It will be complected by 2010. By that time the skyline of Guangzhou will look much better.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5Q64kmfSrs


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

*Updates*

*Shenzhen:*


















































































*Chongqing*


----------



## Leichestern (Oct 28, 2004)

Any pics of Tianjin? I was there a few days ago. I think it's quite a nice city. A little more developed than Beijing in my opinion.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Leichestern said:


> Any pics of Tianjin? I was there a few days ago. I think it's quite a nice city. A little more developed than Beijing in my opinion.


tianjing will be another shanghai pudong in next 10 years.
but for now, tianjin is far behind developed than beijing. beijing is one of the most developed city of china.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Leichestern said:


> A little more developed than Beijing in my opinion.


Are you sure?
But anyhow, now presenting *Tianjin*:











































*Bonus: Chengdu*


----------



## ASU (Jun 3, 2007)

*Real China*

http://chinadigitaltimes.net/images...bet_2001_19_pass_kampala_07_poor_children.jpg


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Chine's growth is something else. I can't wait to visit china!!


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

UP


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

ASU said:


> http://chinadigitaltimes.net/images...bet_2001_19_pass_kampala_07_poor_children.jpg


Xia Ai Pian Zhi De Gao Li Bang ZI


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

不要理眼红者


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

挑拨离间，:lol:


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

ASU said:


> http://chinadigitaltimes.net/images...bet_2001_19_pass_kampala_07_poor_children.jpg


You are a newcomer and you already show your intentions. I think those people are tibetan. Btw Korea does not have poverty ??


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

ASU said:


> http://chinadigitaltimes.net/images...bet_2001_19_pass_kampala_07_poor_children.jpg


For the past 2000+ years, China has always be the protector and donator of Korea. 
It is a historical abnormality that Japan and S.korean can be ahead of China economically for time being! 
such an abnormality can not keep on for long time. especially S.korean economic superiority wont last for a decade!

your proud semiconductors ,car and shipbuilding will all be crushed by Chinese competitors in a decade!let's just wait and see!


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

badguy2000 said:


> For the past 2000+ years, China has always be the protector and donator of Korea.
> It is a historical abnormality that Japan and S.korean can be ahead of China economically for time being!
> such an abnormality *can* keep on for long time. especially S.korean economic superiority wont last for a decade!
> 
> your proud semiconductors ,car and shipbuilding will all be crushed by Chinese competitors in a decade!let's just wait and see!


you meant "can't"


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

badguy2000 you were too serious to ASU, he's just trolling around with a new id. So let's just giggle and forget. I want my thread survive!


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

鬼子在搞离间计, 你们都上当了. 
Could someone load some pictures from this thread? I like the mountain on the background.
http://forum.xinhuanet.com/detail.jsp?id=43515840


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey, Chinese guys,,.. take it easy.. 
don't bite the bait.. 
it's just a bait..



ASU said:


> http://chinadigitaltimes.net/images...bet_2001_19_pass_kampala_07_poor_children.jpg


look this guy 'ASU'..
he posted just two posts.
there is no evidence that he is korean..

maybe, i think he is not korean,,
koreans don't make that such amateurish bait.. lol..
It is possible that he just pretends as a korean, and then insult chinese and make korean nasty,, 
that is, 以夷制夷.

if there ins't an evidence that he is korean, i believe he is not korean.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

^^you are rite!he is a Japanese


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

^^
You are right. He is a clone of Japanese001.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Did Mod check his IP ?


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

I like to browse around and look at all of the great skyline pictures, but this thread made me register so I can comment. Duskdawn, these pictures are BEAUTIFUL!!! I am a very proud American and I love our cities like San Fran, Chicago and my home, New York City. I always knew that China was moving fast, but these cities are looking AMAZING. I really want to see them in person now. I feel good for China that they are finally getting the respect that they deserve.


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

Huge TV billboard on boat. The billboard has 240 meter squares and can be viewed at distance of 1.5 km.

At the night





In the day


----------



## newjing (Oct 18, 2005)

We Chinese shouldn't feel offended by the poverty photo post, it is reality, 
stunning skylines are China, slums are China as well,so far only the east
regions are developed or semi-developed, the rest of 70% are far hehind,
it is a burden, also a potential. Let's strive another 20 years to upgrade
to a new level.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Cadillac said:


> I like to browse around and look at all of the great skyline pictures, but this thread made me register so I can comment. Duskdawn, these pictures are BEAUTIFUL!!! I am a very proud American and I love our cities like San Fran, Chicago and my home, New York City. I always knew that China was moving fast, but these cities are looking AMAZING. I really want to see them in person now. I feel good for China that they are finally getting the respect that they deserve.


you are welcome sir.


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

Shanghi is my favorite. I feel that it will be one of the worlds great cities. Along with New york, Paris, London, Tokyo and Hong Kong.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

*SHENZHEN*


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

That very tall building in Shenzhen is a perfect icon for the skyline. Nice job.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Mussoda said:


> Hey, Chinese guys,,.. take it easy..
> don't bite the bait..
> it's just a bait..
> look this guy 'ASU'..
> ...


You are so true!:cheers: kay: 



Cadillac said:


> I like to browse around and look at all of the great skyline pictures, but this thread made me register so I can comment. Duskdawn, these pictures are BEAUTIFUL!!! I am a very proud American and I love our cities like San Fran, Chicago and my home, New York City. I always knew that China was moving fast, but these cities are looking AMAZING. I really want to see them in person now. I feel good for China that they are finally getting the respect that they deserve.


Welcome! Are you my Taiwanese American friend on facebook?



kelvinyang said:


> Could someone load some pictures from this thread? I like the mountain on the background.
> http://forum.xinhuanet.com/detail.jsp?id=43515840


Strange, I saw that thread days before and I thought I uploaded here, or maybe in dreams. :lol: 
Anyway, now presenting *Urumqi, the central asia pearl!*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks,, guys,,,for your positive responses,,

anyway,, 
chinese fast growth is really enviable,, as for me (as a korean), 
even the urumqi is so different from just the pics a couple of years ago,,
very fascinating,, 
i should go to china some day... :soon:


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome! Are you my Taiwanese American friend on facebook?


No, I am an Irish American who also loves city development and modern skylines. And I have to say that you have opened my eyes to the beauty of modern China. The more I look at these pics, the more I am falling in love with Shenzhen. I must go there.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^ Oh I see, welcome then. 


Mussoda said:


> i should go to china some day... :soon:


Oh man no excuse, we are just at your closest neighborhood.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

*Chengdu, Sichuan Province.*


















*Shenzhen*


----------



## shockw4ve (Jun 4, 2006)

Amazing cities, Amazing Pictures! Makes me want to visit China.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

I would have thought it unthinkable in the past that I haven't even _heard_ of some of these cities such as Urumqi. _Now_ when I learn of new impressive cities in China I'm no longer surprised...It is expected.

I feel a bit sorry for Beijing though, watching all of its brothers and sisters reach for the sky while it is limited in such ways.


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

These Urumuqi pictures are true eye-openers!!!


----------



## YohIMhER (Jul 7, 2007)

awesome pictures. more please.


----------



## patcheon (Sep 8, 2005)

oliver999 said:


>


Strange, I got an illusion that the traffic is actually crawling along.:nuts:


----------



## Dudly (Nov 25, 2006)

Chinese cities are amazing and the infrastructure seems excellent too. It grows so fast. It'll soon be ready to take over the lead in the world's economy.


----------



## Gav-Mish (Jul 9, 2007)

Awesome. am very impressed!


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

patcheon said:


> Strange, I got an illusion that the traffic is actually crawling along.:nuts:


I do too after i stare it for ages.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Kiss the Rain said:


> I do too after i stare it for ages.


sure. by the way this pic is a little old.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Chengdu looks awesome, and I never get sick of seeing the manchild that is Shenzhen.


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

*i loved the images, thanx , China has a huge potential but it¿'d be difficult for me being there cos of language.*


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Does anybody have more photo collection of the Beijing CBD area?


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

zergcerebrates said:


> Does anybody have more photo collection of the Beijing CBD area?


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

duskdawn said:


>


Who is the architect of this one?
Thanks for help in advance.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

*Loads of Beijing update, intensive!*

^^ I did some research and found out the designer is *Peter Davidson*.
Thanks guys, now presenting my lover *Beijing*, again!

*National Grand Theater*



































































































































































































*Beijing's Boosting skyline.*


















Thanks to General Huo.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

WoW, duskdawn..
u uploaded amazing pics of Beijing... 
it's really after a long wait for me... thanx pix..^^


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

uff looks like USA city...


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

ASU said:


> http://chinadigitaltimes.net/images...bet_2001_19_pass_kampala_07_poor_children.jpg


off topic let me say something .- that Young girl is very nice Im fancy her...I ont care if she is poor Ill show here how is life in mountains in Slovakia


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Great thread! Some truly stunning buildings here!


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

This is reminiscent of Tokyo...


BTW, that National Grand Theatre is amazing looking! Is it completed yet?


----------



## forzagrifo (Oct 2, 2004)

The major cities in China need to build more subways and mass transit systems fast and in large scale. The traffic jams in Beijing are horrible, not to mention the pollution from all the cars.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

forzagrifo said:


> The major cities in China need to build more subways and mass transit systems fast and in large scale. The traffic jams in Beijing are horrible, not to mention the pollution from all the cars.


shanghai, beijing, nanjing ,these largest is building new subway. i think shanghai public transportation is very developed, but every bus seems crowded, and hard to embarked onto the bus,same as subway.shanghai is really too crowded.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

*Shanghai*

*Shanghai* again. I promise I am going to upload an uncommon city next time.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Continued on Shenzhen. Pictures by Shuying



























































































(Sorry if I repeated any photos)


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

pic i took of shanghai's amazing skyline


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice pictures, china is developing very fast!


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> depends on in which city. in my small city, the villa will cost 0.7 million USD.


That's cheap!! considering villas are rare treats in China.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The aerial photos of Shenzhen are really nice, and thanks for them Scion


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

Saigoneseguy said:


> That's cheap!! considering villas are rare treats in China.


In Shanghai, within the inner ring of elevated highway, villas are at least 4.5mil USD.


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

kix111 said:


> In Shanghai, within the inner ring of elevated highway, villas are at least 4.5mil USD.


Guess Communism died a long.... long... time ago. China has also become a Plutocracy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One panoramic photo of Shanghai:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smkurtas/2270131855/
Large size here


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Shanghai - newly-decorated Shanghai's iconic waterfront, the Bund, reopened to the public on Sunday and is ready to welcome World Expo visitors.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Stunning and brilliant Guangzhou ...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

wow, those guangzhou pics are best!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree; the skyline views of Guangzhou are awesome


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Amazing cities! I could go for years just exploring chinese cities.









A bit fun to see this "mini Europe" area in Shenzhen, I think it's part of an amusement park called The World, if I'm not wrong.


----------



## inyourmind (Jan 21, 2014)

*El pragmatismo chino: la política comunista y la economía al más puro estilo capitalista*


----------

